# elan touchpad not detected on asus laptop

## anthonyk

I'm having trouble getting the touchpad to work on an ASUS F510UA laptop. At the moment I can't find any sign of the device, it works in the bios setup program and in windows.  The device is an Elan 1300.

There is no trace of it being detected in dmesg:

```
# dmesg | grep -i elan 

#
```

It isn't shown in /proc/bus/input/devices:

```
# cat /proc/bus/input/devices 

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="Lid Switch"

P: Phys=PNP0C0D/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:19/PNP0C09:01/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event0 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=21

B: SW=1

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0003 Version=0000

N: Name="Sleep Button"

P: Phys=PNP0C0E/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event1 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=4000 0 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button"

P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event2 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button"

P: Phys=LNXPWRBN/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event3 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0006 Version=0000

N: Name="Video Bus"

P: Phys=LNXVIDEO/video/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event4 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=3e000b00000000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=sysrq kbd leds event5 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=402000000 3803078f800d001 feffffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=04f2 Product=0718 Version=0111

N: Name="Chicony Chicony wired mouse"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:14.0-1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/0003:04F2:0718.0001/input/input6

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event6 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=17

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

B: MSC=10

```

(the chicony mouse is plugged into usb so I can write this message)

I've tried a few attempted fixes that sound related but with no change, for example this suggestion: https://askubuntu.com/questions/525629/touchpad-is-not-recognized .  Adding i8042.nomux=1 i8042.reset to the kernel boot command did nothing.

If I don't give any i8042 kernel parameters it says something about AUX is disabled, and if I use i8042nopnp and no other flags, it shows the following:

```

# dmesg | grep i8042

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.16.7-gentoo root=/dev/sdb3 ro i8042.nopnp=1

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.16.7-gentoo root=/dev/sdb3 ro i8042.nopnp=1

[    2.133724] i8042: PNP detection disabled

[    2.166737] i8042: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1

[    2.168681] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.168685] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.168724] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.168740] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.168756] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.239925] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5

```

i'm not sure if the elan device is meant to show with the i8042 platform.

I'm running kernel gentoo-sources 4.16.7. (also tried several other kernel versions). I've tried adding/removing the following kernel flags, without any effect: MOUSE_ELAN_I2C, MOUSE_ELAN_I2C_I2C, MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH, MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C, I2C_MUX, I2C_CHARDEV, I2C_I801 (the system seems to have a intel Sunrise Point-LP bus), INTEL_ISH_HID, I2C_HID, HID_GENERIC.  I haven't tried every combination obviously, is it worth disabling some? Any others worth trying?

```
# i2cdetect -l

i2c-3   i2c          DPDDC-A                            I2C adapter

i2c-1   i2c          i915 gmbus dpb                     I2C adapter

i2c-4   smbus        SMBus I801 adapter at f040         SMBus adapter

i2c-2   i2c          i915 gmbus dpd                     I2C adapter

i2c-0   i2c          i915 gmbus dpc                     I2C adapter

```

when I run the following it lists a number of devices, which go up to ELAN1000, could it mean that the driver just isn't new enough and doesn't support ELAN1300?

```
# modinfo elan_i2c

filename:       /lib/modules/4.16.5-gentoo/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/elan_i2c.ko

license:        GPL

description:    Elan I2C/SMBus Touchpad driver

author:         Duson Lin <dusonlin@emc.com.tw>

alias:          i2c:elan_i2c

alias:          acpi*:ELAN1000:*

alias:          acpi*:ELAN0611:*

alias:          acpi*:ELAN060C:*

alias:          acpi*:ELAN060B:*

alias:          acpi*:ELAN0609:*

alias:          acpi*:ELAN0608:*

alias:          acpi*:ELAN0605:*

alias:          acpi*:ELAN0602:*

alias:          acpi*:ELAN0600:*

alias:          acpi*:ELAN0100:*

alias:          acpi*:ELAN0000:*

depends:        

intree:         Y

name:           elan_i2c

vermagic:       4.16.5-gentoo SMP mod_unload 

```

I don't understand much about I2C devices (or is it PS/2?), if anyone has any suggestions that might help understand whats going on, as well as any tips for changes that could help get it working its much appreciated.

edit: I noticed that in this thread a ELAN1300 device is being detected: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8159450.html?sid=d4aea3b30c62b7bb433c134643ebcda5 , in my case it doesn't show up at all

here's the full output of dmesg:

```

[    0.104610] pci 0000:00:1c.5: [8086:9d15] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.104720] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.105032] pci 0000:00:1e.0: [8086:9d27] type 00 class 0x118000

[    0.105296] pci 0000:00:1e.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xef134000-0xef134fff 64bit]

[    0.106319] pci 0000:00:1e.2: [8086:9d29] type 00 class 0x118000

[    0.106583] pci 0000:00:1e.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xef133000-0xef133fff 64bit]

[    0.107540] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:9d4e] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.107852] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:9d21] type 00 class 0x058000

[    0.107870] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xef12c000-0xef12ffff]

[    0.108109] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:9d71] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.108141] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0xef128000-0xef12bfff 64bit]

[    0.108171] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x20: [mem 0xef100000-0xef10ffff 64bit]

[    0.108233] pci 0000:00:1f.3: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.108553] pci 0000:00:1f.4: [8086:9d23] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.108615] pci 0000:00:1f.4: reg 0x10: [mem 0xef132000-0xef1320ff 64bit]

[    0.108686] pci 0000:00:1f.4: reg 0x20: [io  0xf040-0xf05f]

[    0.109010] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.109396] pci 0000:02:00.0: [8086:24fd] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.109496] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xef000000-0xef001fff 64bit]

[    0.110089] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.113304] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.113313] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xef000000-0xef0fffff]

[    0.116558] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.116638] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.116713] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.116790] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.116867] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.116943] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.117022] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.117098] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.117897] ACPI: EC: interrupt unblocked

[    0.117920] ACPI: EC: event unblocked

[    0.117937] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_: GPE=0x50, EC_CMD/EC_SC=0x66, EC_DATA=0x62

[    0.117940] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_: Used as boot DSDT EC to handle transactions and events

[    0.118019] pci 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: setting as boot VGA device

[    0.118019] pci 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: VGA device added: decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.118020] pci 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: bridge control possible

[    0.118022] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.118119] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.118140] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.118140] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.118140] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.118140] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.118140] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.118159] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    0.118162] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    0.118169] PTP clock support registered

[    0.118204] EDAC MC: Ver: 3.0.0

[    0.119046] Registered efivars operations

[    0.139397] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.139423] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.153631] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.154307] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x00058000-0x0005ffff]

[    0.154309] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009e000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.154310] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x94676000-0x97ffffff]

[    0.154311] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x99af3000-0x9bffffff]

[    0.154313] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x9b3ff000-0x9bffffff]

[    0.154314] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x25f000000-0x25fffffff]

[    0.154435] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.154439] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.154441] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4 CALIPSO

[    0.154460] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.154480] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0

[    0.154480] hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 24.000000 MHz counter

[    0.156035] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc-early

[    0.165402] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.6.0

[    0.165423] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.166987] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.167336] system 00:00: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

[    0.167341] system 00:00: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.167344] system 00:00: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.167347] system 00:00: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.167351] system 00:00: [io  0x1800-0x18fe] has been reserved

[    0.167354] system 00:00: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved

[    0.167363] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.167499] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.167544] system 00:02: [io  0x1854-0x1857] has been reserved

[    0.167552] system 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.167746] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs ATK3001 PNP030b (active)

[    0.168036] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

[    0.168041] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    0.168044] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    0.168048] system 00:04: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff] has been reserved

[    0.168051] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

[    0.168054] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] has been reserved

[    0.168057] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.168061] system 00:04: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.168064] system 00:04: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

[    0.168068] system 00:04: [mem 0xeffe0000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.168076] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.168126] system 00:05: [mem 0xfd000000-0xfdabffff] has been reserved

[    0.168130] system 00:05: [mem 0xfdad0000-0xfdadffff] has been reserved

[    0.168133] system 00:05: [mem 0xfdb00000-0xfdffffff] has been reserved

[    0.168137] system 00:05: [mem 0xfe000000-0xfe01ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.168140] system 00:05: [mem 0xfe036000-0xfe03bfff] has been reserved

[    0.168143] system 00:05: [mem 0xfe03d000-0xfe3fffff] has been reserved

[    0.168146] system 00:05: [mem 0xfe410000-0xfe7fffff] has been reserved

[    0.168153] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.168554] system 00:06: [io  0xff00-0xfffe] has been reserved

[    0.168562] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.170098] system 00:07: [mem 0xfe029000-0xfe029fff] has been reserved

[    0.170103] system 00:07: [mem 0xfe028000-0xfe028fff] has been reserved

[    0.170106] system 00:07: [mem 0xfdaf0000-0xfdafffff] has been reserved

[    0.170109] system 00:07: [mem 0xfdae0000-0xfdaeffff] has been reserved

[    0.170113] system 00:07: [mem 0xfdac0000-0xfdacffff] has been reserved

[    0.170120] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.171551] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 8 devices

[    0.176121] clocksource: acpi_pm: mask: 0xffffff max_cycles: 0xffffff, max_idle_ns: 2085701024 ns

[    0.176144] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 01] add_size 1000

[    0.176146] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] to [bus 01] add_size 200000 add_align 100000

[    0.176148] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff] to [bus 01] add_size 200000 add_align 100000

[    0.176172] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0xa0000000-0xa01fffff]

[    0.176189] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xa0200000-0xa03fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.176194] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.176198] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.176209] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.176215] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xa0000000-0xa01fffff]

[    0.176221] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xa0200000-0xa03fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.176229] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.176237] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xef000000-0xef0fffff]

[    0.176248] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.176249] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.176251] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.176252] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff window]

[    0.176253] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff window]

[    0.176255] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff window]

[    0.176256] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window]

[    0.176257] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

[    0.176259] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

[    0.176260] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 13 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

[    0.176261] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 14 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.176263] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 15 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

[    0.176264] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 16 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

[    0.176265] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 17 [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff window]

[    0.176267] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 18 [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff window]

[    0.176268] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 19 [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff window]

[    0.176269] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 20 [mem 0xa0000000-0xefffffff window]

[    0.176271] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 21 [mem 0xfd000000-0xfe7fffff window]

[    0.176272] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.176274] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xa0000000-0xa01fffff]

[    0.176275] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xa0200000-0xa03fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.176277] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xef000000-0xef0fffff]

[    0.176472] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.176638] tcp_listen_portaddr_hash hash table entries: 4096 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.176673] TCP established hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.176816] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.177034] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

[    0.177077] UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.177111] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.177182] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.177272] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.177275] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.177277] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.177279] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.177392] pci 0000:00:02.0: Video device with shadowed ROM at [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.178060] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.178103] DMAR: Host address width 39

[    0.178107] DMAR: DRHD base: 0x000000fed90000 flags: 0x0

[    0.178122] DMAR: dmar0: reg_base_addr fed90000 ver 1:0 cap 1c0000c40660462 ecap 19e2ff0505e

[    0.178126] DMAR: DRHD base: 0x000000fed91000 flags: 0x1

[    0.178135] DMAR: dmar1: reg_base_addr fed91000 ver 1:0 cap d2008c40660462 ecap f050da

[    0.178139] DMAR: RMRR base: 0x0000009a109000 end: 0x0000009a128fff

[    0.178142] DMAR: RMRR base: 0x0000009b800000 end: 0x0000009fffffff

[    0.178145] DMAR: ANDD device: 1 name: \_SB.PCI0.I2C0

[    0.178147] DMAR: ANDD device: 2 name: \_SB.PCI0.I2C1

[    0.178149] DMAR: ANDD device: 7 name: \_SB.PCI0.SPI0

[    0.178151] DMAR: ANDD device: 9 name: \_SB.PCI0.UA00

[    0.178159] DMAR: ACPI device "device:71" under DMAR at fed91000 as 00:15.0

[    0.178164] DMAR: ACPI device "device:72" under DMAR at fed91000 as 00:15.1

[    0.178168] DMAR: ACPI device "device:73" under DMAR at fed91000 as 00:1e.2

[    0.178173] DMAR: ACPI device "device:74" under DMAR at fed91000 as 00:1e.0

[    0.178188] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.178192] software IO TLB [mem 0x8f3c4000-0x933c4000] (64MB) mapped at [        (ptrval)-        (ptrval)]

[    0.178290] RAPL PMU: API unit is 2^-32 Joules, 5 fixed counters, 655360 ms ovfl timer

[    0.178293] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain pp0-core 2^-14 Joules

[    0.178295] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain package 2^-14 Joules

[    0.178297] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain dram 2^-14 Joules

[    0.178300] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain pp1-gpu 2^-14 Joules

[    0.178302] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain psys 2^-14 Joules

[    0.178439] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x19f2297dd97, max_idle_ns: 440795236593 ns

[    0.178457] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[    0.179278] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.179969] Initialise system trusted keyrings

[    0.179978] random: get_random_bytes called from key_alloc+0x1fc/0x440 with crng_init=0

[    0.180019] workingset: timestamp_bits=56 max_order=21 bucket_order=0

[    0.182049] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    0.182058] Key type id_resolver registered

[    0.182061] Key type id_legacy registered

[    0.182152] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.183225] Key type asymmetric registered

[    0.183233] Asymmetric key parser 'x509' registered

[    0.183269] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 250)

[    0.183274] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.183277] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.183332] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.183337] io scheduler mq-deadline registered

[    0.183341] io scheduler kyber registered

[    0.184102] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: AER enabled with IRQ 121

[    0.184145] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: Signaling PME with IRQ 120

[    0.184173] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: Signaling PME with IRQ 121

[    0.184234] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.184841] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.184875] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.184948] efifb: probing for efifb

[    0.184961] efifb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, using 1920k, total 1920k

[    0.184964] efifb: mode is 800x600x32, linelength=3200, pages=1

[    0.184966] efifb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.184968] efifb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    0.186593] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 100x37

[    0.188026] fb0: EFI VGA frame buffer device

[    0.188221] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

[    0.188336] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:19/PNP0C09:01/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    0.188412] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.188490] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    0.188547] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.189190] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

[    0.189823] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.190484] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

[    0.191163] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.192333] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    0.192341] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    0.192349] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[    0.195295] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.195959] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (46 C)

[    0.197762] checking generic (d0000000 1e0000) vs hw (d0000000 10000000)

[    0.197763] fb: switching to inteldrmfb from EFI VGA

[    0.198673] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.198809] [drm] Replacing VGA console driver

[    0.204209] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    0.204215] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    0.206065] i915 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[    0.206381] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    0.206414] i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin failed with error -2

[    0.206422] i915 0000:00:02.0: Failed to load DMC firmware i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin. Disabling runtime power management.

[    0.206428] i915 0000:00:02.0: DMC firmware homepage: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/firmware

[    0.223906] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20171222 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    0.226071] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.226463] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4

[    0.228918] loop: module loaded

[    0.229033] ahci 0000:00:17.0: version 3.0

[    0.229520] ahci 0000:00:17.0: AHCI 0001.0301 32 slots 3 ports 6 Gbps 0x7 impl SATA mode

[    0.229526] ahci 0000:00:17.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo only pio slum part deso sadm sds apst 

[    0.230083] scsi host0: ahci

[    0.230209] scsi host1: ahci

[    0.230314] scsi host2: ahci

[    0.230359] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xef135000 port 0xef135100 irq 123

[    0.230369] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xef135000 port 0xef135180 irq 123

[    0.230380] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xef135000 port 0xef135200 irq 123

[    0.230504] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    0.230507] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.230522] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    0.230525] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    0.230539] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 3.2.6-k

[    0.230541] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2015 Intel Corporation.

[    0.230557] sky2: driver version 1.30

[    0.230653] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.230656] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.230670] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.230674] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.230686] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.230919] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.230962] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.232244] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: hcc params 0x200077c1 hci version 0x100 quirks 0x00109810

[    0.232257] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.232702] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.232709] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.232714] usb usb1: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.232717] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.16.7-gentoo xhci-hcd

[    0.232720] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    0.232963] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.233000] hub 1-0:1.0: 12 ports detected

[    0.233699] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    0.233963] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.233997] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.234054] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    0.234055] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.234057] usb usb2: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.234058] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.16.7-gentoo xhci-hcd

[    0.234059] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    0.234159] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.234175] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    0.234349] usb: port power management may be unreliable

[    0.234799] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.234820] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.234862] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP030b:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.234862] i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[    0.236461] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.236538] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.236745] rtc_cmos 00:01: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.237135] rtc_cmos 00:01: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.237223] rtc_cmos 00:01: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.237424] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.4: SPD Write Disable is set

[    0.237464] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.4: SMBus using PCI interrupt

[    0.240321] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.37.0-ioctl (2017-09-20) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    0.240327] intel_pstate: Intel P-state driver initializing

[    0.240665] intel_pstate: HWP enabled

[    0.240666] EFI Variables Facility v0.08 2004-May-17

[    0.264168] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    0.264275] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.264276] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.264440] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    0.264745] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    0.264823] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    0.264937] Segment Routing with IPv6

[    0.264995] sit: IPv6, IPv4 and MPLS over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    0.265073] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.265084] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    0.265334] microcode: sig=0x806ea, pf=0x80, revision=0x66

[    0.265371] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.2.

[    0.265377] sched_clock: Marking stable (265367845, 0)->(272048887, -6681042)

[    0.265482] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.265483] Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates

[    0.266683]   Magic number: 2:254:276

[    0.266690] usb usb1-port4: hash matches

[    0.266717] tty tty13: hash matches

[    0.266725] acpi INT3400:00: hash matches

[    0.276385] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5

[    0.542728] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    0.542758] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 300)

[    0.542787] ata2: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    0.544217] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    0.544221] ata2.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.544223] ata2.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.544536] ata2.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible

[    0.545629] ata2.00: ATA-10: Crucial_CT525MX300SSD4,  M0CR060, max UDMA/133

[    0.545632] ata2.00: 1025610768 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    0.549519] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    0.549522] ata2.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.549524] ata2.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.549836] ata2.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible

[    0.553251] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.554087] usb 1-3: new low-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    0.699040] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=04f2, idProduct=0718

[    0.699042] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    0.699045] usb 1-3: Product: Chicony wired mouse

[    0.699046] usb 1-3: Manufacturer: Chicony

[    0.804186] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    0.804187] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.804188] ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.805355] ata1.00: ATA-10: TOSHIBA MQ04ABF100, JU000J, max UDMA/100

[    0.805356] ata1.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    0.806773] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    0.806774] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.806775] ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.807829] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    0.820045] usb 1-6: new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[    0.969005] usb 1-6: New USB device found, idVendor=13d3, idProduct=5a07

[    0.969006] usb 1-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=1, SerialNumber=2

[    0.969006] usb 1-6: Product: USB2.0 VGA UVC WebCam

[    0.969007] usb 1-6: Manufacturer: Azurewave

[    0.969007] usb 1-6: SerialNumber: 0x0001

[    1.084152] usb 1-8: new full-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[    1.211779] usb 1-8: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0a2b

[    1.211782] usb 1-8: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.341751] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops 0xffffffff81e9a100)

[    1.359776] hdaudio hdaudioC0D0: Unable to bind the codec

[    1.359928] hdaudio hdaudioC0D2: Unable to bind the codec

[    1.365598] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

[    1.422023] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    1.422194] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA MQ04ABF1 0J   PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.423082] console [netcon0] enabled

[    1.424053] kworker/u16:7 (1494) used greatest stack depth: 14184 bytes left

[    1.424069] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/932 GiB)

[    1.424070] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    1.424079] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.424080] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.424084] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.424099] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.424144] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Crucial_CT525MX3 R060 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.424207] ata2.00: Enabling discard_zeroes_data

[    1.424231] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    1.424241] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1025610768 512-byte logical blocks: (525 GB/489 GiB)

[    1.424247] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    1.424248] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.424261] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.424314] ata2.00: Enabling discard_zeroes_data

[    1.425395] netconsole: network logging started

[    1.425552]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

[    1.425646] ata2.00: Enabling discard_zeroes_data

[    1.425705] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.439074] cfg80211: Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates for regulatory database

[    1.440129] cfg80211: Loaded X.509 cert 'sforshee: 00b28ddf47aef9cea7'

[    1.440901] platform regulatory.0: Direct firmware load for regulatory.db failed with error -2

[    1.441008] ALSA device list:

[    1.441714] cfg80211: failed to load regulatory.db

[    1.442595]   No soundcards found.

[    1.489200]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    1.492054] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.494264] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    1.496430] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    1.498797] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    1.500928] md: autorun ...

[    1.503042] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    1.505387] EXT4-fs (sdb3): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[    1.524016] EXT4-fs (sdb3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    1.525938] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:19.

[    1.528479] devtmpfs: mounted

[    1.531454] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1220K

[    1.532801] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 18432k

[    1.534573] Freeing unused kernel memory: 2004K

[    1.537650] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1008K

[    1.541290] random: fast init done

[    1.586749] kbd_mode (1535) used greatest stack depth: 13720 bytes left

[    1.594752] init-early.sh (1533) used greatest stack depth: 13056 bytes left

[    1.896184] random: lvm: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)

[    2.260040] udevd[1911]: starting version 3.2.5

[    2.261195] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read)

[    2.261531] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read)

[    2.274386] udevd[1912]: starting eudev-3.2.5

[    2.333612] input: Chicony Chicony wired mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0/0003:04F2:0718.0001/input/input6

[    2.333691] hid-generic 0003:04F2:0718.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Chicony Chicony wired mouse] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3/input0

[    2.336466] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

[    2.336467] Copyright(c) 2003- 2015 Intel Corporation

[    2.336818] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    2.349192] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 36.e91976c0.0 op_mode iwlmvm

[    2.355286] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 8265, REV=0x230

[    2.417906] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: base HW address: 00:21:6b:f2:25:dd

[    2.493162] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

[    2.493992] thermal thermal_zone2: failed to read out thermal zone (-61)

[    2.496766] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: renamed from wlan0

[    2.847243] random: crng init done

[    2.847247] random: 6 urandom warning(s) missed due to ratelimiting

[    3.319973] EXT4-fs (sdb3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    3.391881] Adding 524284k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:524284k SS

[    3.744605] ip (2652) used greatest stack depth: 12920 bytes left

[    4.100016] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[    4.339246] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[    4.592536] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[    4.637628] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[    8.400726] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[   11.849865] wlp2s0: authenticate with 00:60:64:f2:5a:5c

[   11.849874] wlp2s0: No basic rates, using min rate instead

[   11.860901] wlp2s0: send auth to 00:60:64:f2:5a:5c (try 1/3)

[   11.866630] wlp2s0: authenticated

[   11.867044] wlp2s0: associate with 00:60:64:f2:5a:5c (try 1/3)

[   11.868341] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 00:60:64:f2:5a:5c (capab=0x131 status=0 aid=1)

[   11.872045] wlp2s0: associated

[   12.126193] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp2s0: link becomes ready

```

Last edited by anthonyk on Sat May 05, 2018 7:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

A quick google search on the issue, and reading a bit further down in the Ubuntu explanation have you tried the other suggested kernel boot parameters that worked for more special situations, one such parameter might be:

i8042.kbdreset=1

Otherwise I really don’t know since the issue seems to be with a general lack of drivers, or else maybe too many different drivers for the various kinds of touch pads they make.  It would be a lot simpler if there was just one larger touchpad driver rather than separate modules in the kernel.  If when you looked up things and you didn’t see anything about conflicting modules or the different kernel settings then I wouldn’t worry about testing different combinations like you mentioned.  Just try to continue searching for an answer on this and any other distribution of Linux forum.  Or go the super duper bad ass way of writing a driver, something I have never done although I’ve thought about it.

Lates

----------

## anthonyk

thanks, the other i8042 commands didn't do much

I have made some progress however, I tried to copy the configuration from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8159450.html?sid=d4aea3b30c62b7bb433c134643ebcda5 as much as possible, there was a clue in the dmesg output where the touch pad is recognised:

```
[    0.414498] input: ELAN1300:00 04F3:3057 Touchpad as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-5/i2c-ELAN1300:00/0018:04F3:3057.0001/input/input6

```

the path seems to show it is using the i2c_designware module, I tried enabling it and my touchpad is detected as well and is usable.  I find this very strange since it looked like the intel i801 module fits my hardware, when I run lshw | grep -i i2c it shows:

```
product: Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #0

product: Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #1

```

And that fits the i801 driver.  I thought designware matched a different hardware, but for some reason it works for detecting the device, go figure.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Can help

https://askubuntu.com/questions/763584/elantech-touchpad-not-working-on-ubuntu-16-04-and-arch-linux

https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/touchpad-recognized-as-ps-2-elantech-touchpad-multitouch-not-working-on-latest-linux-distros-mint-ubuntu-fedora-manjaro-4175608561/

?

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

What kernel are you using, can you provide the configuration file as a pastebin maybe since there are so many options in kernel confiruration file you missed something there?

----------

## Liphtier

Thank you, anthonyk!

I had had the same issue on Lenovo IdeaPad 520, until used your solution

On same chip: 

```
product: Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #0
```

Touchpad is finally detected and working on kernel 4.16.2-gentoo  with two modules:

i2c_designware_core

i2c_designware_platform

```

[    3.367043] input: SYNA2B3C:00 06CB:8251 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/i2c_designware.0/i2c-11/i2c-SYNA2B3C:00/0018:06CB:8251.0003/input/input12

[    3.367244] hid-generic 0018:06CB:8251.0003: input,hidraw2: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [SYNA2B3C:00 06CB:8251] on i2c-SYNA2B3C:00

```

```
xinput list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Telink Wireless Receiver                  id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ SYNA2B3C:00 06CB:8251                     id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

```

Drivers compiled in kernel work excellent   too

here's the kernel config https://pastebin.com/raw/pG7tmE9h

----------

## tayirvadai

I am still facing the issues even after i2c_designware_core/pci/platform is "m" and slave is "y". I have enabled all possible items. like synaptics. For all Elantech. Still, i am not seeing the device in either lspci / lsusb / xinput / libinput. 

kernel parameters

```

CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C_I2C=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C_SMBUS=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELAN=m

CONFIG_HID_ELAN=m

CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN=m

```

xinput

```

xinput -list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                 id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Sleep Button                              id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ USB2.0 VGA UVC WebCam: USB2.0 V           id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

dmesg (if i8042.nopnp is not used, it says AUX port is disabled).

```

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.19.72-gentoo root=UUID=257e5eeb-ae74-45ce-9d85-825f5b67ca17 ro i8042.nopnp

[    0.252123] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.19.72-gentoo root=UUID=257e5eeb-ae74-45ce-9d85-825f5b67ca17 ro i8042.nopnp

[    1.792412] i8042: PNP detection disabled

[    1.798256] i8042: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1

```

```

dmesg | grep -i "input"

[    1.767030] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:37/PNP0C09:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    1.767111] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    1.767188] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

[    1.767260] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

[    1.842468] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

[    6.953768] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input13

[    7.053552] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input14

[    7.139883] input: HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/sound/card0/input15

[    7.146093] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    inputs:

[    7.152672] input: HD-Audio Generic Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.2/sound/card1/input16

[    7.152736] input: HD-Audio Generic Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.2/sound/card1/input17

[   20.596852] input: USB2.0 VGA UVC WebCam: USB2.0 V as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.0/input/input18

[  112.885544] input: PixArt USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/0003:0461:4E22.0001/input/input19

[  112.885771] hid-generic 0003:0461:4E22.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PixArt USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.0-1/input0

[10622.672974] input: PixArt USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/0003:0461:4E22.0002/input/input20

[10622.673212] hid-generic 0003:0461:4E22.0002: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PixArt USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.0-1/input0

```

The PixArt USB Optical mouse is my usb mouse for me to post this message

The devices are shown below

```

/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/AMD0010:03/ELAN1300:00

/sys/bus/acpi/devices/ELAN1300:00

```

Any other options that could help is much appreciated.

----------

## petr2008

my story:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1100114-highlight-.html

I think that 

```
AUX is disabled
```

 warning can be ignored.

I use just 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"
```

 and nothing else.

----------

## tayirvadai

Thanks, I use the same as well. Tried Synaptics only and libinput only neither one seems to be helping. i will follow the post and try the changes there.

----------

## tayirvadai

@petr2008, thanks for the link. But the changes doesn't seem to have any effect, i tried both designware with "y" and "m". Genkernel automatically makes the designware_Core=m etc. I have enabled HID_ELAN as "m" in both cases along with multitouch. Any other ideas?

```

diff .config config-190829-01

2082,2083c2082,2083

< CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_CORE=y

< CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PLATFORM=y

---

> CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_CORE=m

> CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PLATFORM=m

2085c2085

< CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI=y

---

> CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI=m

3272c3272

< # CONFIG_HID_ELAN is not set

---

> CONFIG_HID_ELAN=m

3300c3300

< CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH=y

---

> CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH=m

```

----------

## duane

For the amd-based fx505dy, I had to enable the amd Pin controller in the kernel before the touchpad became visible to system tools.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Asus_Tuf_Gaming_fx505dy#Touchpad

----------

## tayirvadai

Thanks Duane, i tried and it still failed

```

CONFIG_PINCTRL=y

CONFIG_PINCONF=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PINCONF=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_PINCTRL=y

CONFIG_PINCTRL_AMD=y

```

When i researched on other site, i saw that i2c_hid was removed and modprobed and they had requested to see the output. Below value came up for elan in dmesg researching on failed error -5 does not yield much. Another suggestion was for ACPI but i seem to have lost that link. Anymore ideas would be welcome and much appreciated.

```

[    2.487188] usb 1-1.1: Product: ELAN:Fingerprint

[    2.487189] usb 1-1.1: Manufacturer: ELAN

[    6.453728] i2c i2c-0: client [ELAN1300:00] registered with bus id i2c-ELAN1300:00

[    6.477818] i2c_hid i2c-ELAN1300:00: probe

[    6.487217] i2c_hid i2c-ELAN1300:00: i2c-ELAN1300:00 supply vdd not found, using dummy regulator

[    6.487248] i2c_hid i2c-ELAN1300:00: Linked as a consumer to regulator.0

[    6.487250] i2c_hid i2c-ELAN1300:00: i2c-ELAN1300:00 supply vddl not found, using dummy regulator

[    8.094115] i2c_hid i2c-ELAN1300:00: can't add hid device: -5

[    8.094394] i2c_hid: probe of i2c-ELAN1300:00 failed with error -5

```

----------

## Ant P.

Error -5 is -EIO (from /usr/include/asm-generic/errno-base.h). It looks like it's originating from the I2C code, not HID, and the only likely source for it is in i2c_dw_handle_tx_abort, so either the I2C_DesignWare driver is broken, or the hardware itself is. Does it work in another OS/distro?

----------

## tayirvadai

Yes it does, just got Mint Linux and the ELAN was detected and assigned a /dev/hidraw2. it had some indication related to AMD. i will add dmesg from Mint Linux shortly.

----------

## tayirvadai

As seen below mint is able to recognize the touchpad while Gentoo did not work.

```

[    7.126499] i2c_hid i2c-ELAN1300:00: i2c-ELAN1300:00 supply vdd not found, using dummy regulator

[   17.177491] input: ELAN1300:00 04F3:3087 Touchpad as /devices/platform/AMD0010:03/i2c-0/i2c-ELAN1300:00/0018:04F3:3087.0001/input/input10

[   17.177743] hid-multitouch 0018:04F3:3087.0001: input,hidraw2: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [ELAN1300:00 04F3:3087] on i2c-ELAN1300:00

[   17.197291] asus_wmi: ASUS WMI generic driver loaded

```

```

mint@mint:~$ xinput -list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ MICRO 710U                                 id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ MICRO 710U                                 id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ ELAN1300:00 04F3:3087 Touchpad             id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=6   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Asus Wireless Radio Control                id=7   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                  id=8   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=9   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Sleep Button                               id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ USB2.0 VGA UVC WebCam: USB2.0 V            id=13   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Asus WMI hotkeys                           id=15   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard               id=16   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ MICRO 710U                                 id=17   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

----------

## tayirvadai

from what i observed upon using gentoo minimal install boot up, the keyboard is properly recognized as "AT Translated" while the trackpad is being recognized as keyboard as well. the  keydev module was missing in minimal install and so the trackpad was not recognized.

----------

## tayirvadai

Gentoo IRC helped me a lot. The following flags were missing. 

```

CONFIG_X86_AMD_PLATFORM_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_MEMORY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_ZT5550=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_SMT=y

CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG_SPARSE=y

```

The hotplug and the amd platform helped the recognition of the ELAN1300. My laptop is ASUS Vivobook F510QA

----------

## britaliope

I had the same problem for mounths without finding any solution, and finally after comparing loaded module on my system and on an Arch GNU/Linux liveCD i found that 

```
I2C_HID=m
```

 was missing in kernel config. Touchpad works perfectly fine now.

----------

